# 42-lb Permit while surfcasting JUNO last week (PICS)



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey folks, Eddie (aka AIRNUTS) wanted me to post some of his surfcasting pics from Juno, including this MONSTER 42-lb Permit that he landed last week. I think you will see he is the king of surfcasting.



















Here are some other things he has caught there too:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Very impressive fish. Looks like he caught all those on the Daiwa Emblem XT spinning reel. I have a few of those reels but never caught fish that would really test the drag like these fish here.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Saw this on the other site KZ. Unreal!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

That's a darn good days work!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dang those are some bigguns. that permit is on a stradic it looks like. either way, nice catches. i can hear that drag now.

ryan


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice fish Air. Way to show them.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You're right that is a stradic in the Permit pic. Check out the tarpon pic, I don't know who's more excited, the fish or the guy  .


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Where did you haul these big guys in? OK - Juno. Need to read more


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

haha that's a lot of fish jizz


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Let's hope it's only fish jizz!

Yeech! :--| :--|


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah it must have been a while since his last fish


----------

